

Visual Studio 2012 Update 2 - knasteddy
http://channel9.msdn.com/Shows/Visual-Studio-Toolbox/Visual-Studio-2012-Update-2

======
knasteddy
Download link: [http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=3818...](http://www.microsoft.com/en-
us/download/details.aspx?id=38188)

